# I want to hold him so bad.



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

Denver eats from my hand with no problem. He even lets me rub his head while eating from my hand. But he wont come out of the cage. If I get him to step up onto my finger he wont let me bring him out. his door and the top are open. It just makes me sad that he is afraid to bond.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How long have you had Denver? Just give him time. Have you tried leaving his cage door open and putting treats, etc. just outside of the door?


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

If he lets you rub his head I think he'll make progress since that means he isn't one of the many tiels out there who simply refuses to be touched. A lot of us (myself included) have birds like that.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

If you've only had him for a short while, even a few months, that's great progress already. Just keep trying. With time, he will become more familiar and trusting with you.


----------

